# My new boer buck!!!



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

This is RDBG Intensity ennobled ( waiting on kids to be inspected) he will be available for fall flushes and breeding and will have semen available his flush sister izzy is the 2012 national grand champion doe he has a massive hip and rear leg.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow, nice BIG buck. :thumb:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That's quite a big boy you got there!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Good looking boy you have!


----------

